# Trip to the floaters



## ron (Aug 3, 2005)

I’m going to have major back surgery July 21st and would love to pitch in on fuel with someone before then. I have all my own tackle and have been many times over the years. I can’t afford a private charter with the surgery costs. Just trying for one last trip this year.


----------

